# [Install]Créer une partition home[résolu]

## loic38

Salut à tous.

Je suis actuellement sous mandrake 9.1 avec le reseau configuré et j'aimerais installer gentoo a partir de mandrake.

J'ai telechargé les 2 cd de gentoo.

Pouvez vos m'indiquer ce que je dois faire au niveau de mes partitions pour pouvoir installer gentoo et ecraser mandrake au fur et a mesure afin de n'avoir plus que gentoo?

Voici à quoi ressemble mon fstab :

```

/dev/hdb1 / ext3 defaults 1 1

none /dev/pts devpts mode=0620 0 0

/dev/hdb6 /home ext3 defaults 1 2

none /mnt/cdrom supermount dev=/dev/scd0,fs=auto,ro,--,iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850,umask=0 0 0

none /mnt/floppy supermount dev=/dev/fd0,fs=auto,--,iocharset=iso8859-15,sync,codepage=850,umask=0 0 0

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

/dev/hdb5 swap swap defaults 0 0

```

Je pensais créer une autre partion et y installer gentoo puis ensute effacer la partion ou se trouve mandrake a partir de gentoo.

Par contre pour ce qui est partitin de boot je ne sai pas coment m'y prendre.Ici le secteur de boot  semble etre sur la meme partition que le systeme mandrake.

Si quelqu'un sait comment faire , merci  :Smile: Last edited by loic38 on Wed Feb 11, 2004 6:02 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## yoyo

Bienvenue à toi,

Je te conseille la lecture du The Gentoo Linux alternative installation method HOWTO, notamment la section 6.   :Wink: 

Peux-tu également lire ceci et editer ton premier post en conséquence ???

Merci.

----------

## loic38

Merci beaucoup je vais lire ca et je reviens poser des questions si j'ai un probleme  :Smile: 

----------

## Senso

Perso, je te conseille d'utiliser une distribution sur CD, comme Knoppix, c'est beaucoup plus simple que d'installer à partir d'une distribution déjà sur le disque dur.

----------

## cylgalad

[hors-sujet]Senso, ton avatar c'est le logo de sco, attention au procès  :Laughing:  [/hors-sujet]

Je suis aussi passé d'une Mandrake à Gentoo, par contre j'ai tout reformaté après un mini-backup (genre /root, /etc et mes courriels, c'est bien pratique d'avoir ça sous la main).

----------

## Senso

À voir le prix de leurs actions chuter depuis une semaine (-7,29% aujourd'hui seulement), j'ai pas vraiment peur.  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Senso wrote:*   

> j'ai pas vraiment peur. 

 

D'accord, mais de nos jours, ça fait presqu'aussi "mauvais genre" que d'afficher le logo de fenêtres-XP !  :Laughing: 

----------

## loic38

Pour knoppix j'y ai pensé mais j'ai dejà mon reseau configuré sous mandrake et ca a l'air plus complexe avec un modem usb sous knoppix.

J'ai lu la doc mais j'ai encore des doutes a propos du boot.

Est ce que je dois créer uen autre partition de boot vu qu'ensuite je vai ecraser ma partition ou le systeme mandrake est installé et que c'est sur cette partition que que ca boote (enfin je pense puisqu'il n'y en a pas d'autre, ).

ps : pour le boot lors de l'install j'ai choisi "premiers secteurs du disque donc je sais pas vraiment en fait sur quelel partoche se trouve mon secteur de boot

----------

## ghoti

Installer à partir d'une distribution existante est en effet très facile puisque tout est déjà configuré (modem ...  :Wink:  )

Cependant, cette distribution doit alors rester intacte au minimum jusqu'au moment où tu auras chrooté et que tu auras un noyau gentoo sur lequel tu pourras booter.

Puisqu'à ce moment, toute la base de gentoo est déjà installée, tu ne pourras récupérer les partitions mdk qu'en redéfinissant des partitions supplémentaires pour gentoo pour y déplacer une partie du système, de préférence avant d'installer les packages "complémentaires" (xfree, ...)

Je te préviens, cela peut être "prise de tête", surtout si tu ne maîtrises pas bien les partitions !  :Wink: 

Comme d'autres l'ont suggéré, je crois que tu auras beaucoup moins d'ennuis à démarrer directement sur un CDROM (Gentoo ou Knoppix), même si tu dois galérer un peu pour configurer ton modem.

Concernant le secteur de "boot" : dans ton cas, il n'appartient à aucune partition : comme indiqué, il fait partie des "premiers secteurs du disque" lesquels constituent un emplacement stratégique, indépendant de toute partition. 

Situé à cet endroit, on l'appelle le "Master Boot Record" (MBR)

Mais je me demande si tu ne confonds pas "secteur de boot" et "partition de boot". 

Le secteur de boot ne contient qu'une amorce de 512 bytes. 

C'est une petite partie du "bootloader" dont la seule fonction est de charger la "grosse partie", enregistrée quant à elle dans la "partition de boot".

Les deux notions sont donc indépendantes.

----------

## loic38

Ok !

Merci beaucoup pour tes explications  :Smile: 

Pour les partitons je pense m'en sortir a partir de mandrake , sinon j'essaierai avec knoppix!

----------

## loic38

Je suis entrain d'installer et ca se passe bien je configure le noyau avec genkernel.

J'ai encore une question a propos du boot (oui c'est une obsession   :Embarassed:  )

Unf ois l'install terminée, je me retrouve avec uen aprtion avec gentoo (celle que je viens de créer) et une avec mandrake a laquelel je n'ai aps touché.

Comment specifier sur quel systeme mon pc va booter?

Est ce que je peux continuer a fonctionenr avec un bot MBR ou dois je utiliser uen partition de boot comme ils le font dans la doc pour faire marcher gentoo?

Encore merci   :Smile: 

Edit :  voilà ce qu'a fait genkernel

```
Moving bzImage to /boot/kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r6
```

Apparement il veut ooter sur une partition de boot.

Il faut donc que je desactive mon secteur MBR?

Comment faire?C'est possible avec fdisk?

Edit 2 : 

j'ai une nouvelle erreur en suivant la doc quand il faut taper rc -update add hotplug default

 * ERROR:  runlevel -update does not exist; exiting..: 

```

rc -update add hotplug default

 * ERROR:  runlevel -update does not exist; exiting..

```

C'est grave docteur?

----------

## yoyo

 *loic38 wrote:*   

> Edit :  voilà ce qu'a fait genkernel
> 
> ```
> Moving bzImage to /boot/kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r6
> ```
> ...

 Tu confonds maintenant partition et répertoire. Ces notions sont un peu déroutantes au début mais je trouve cette façon de faire très pratique maintenant.

Peux-tu donner la liste de tes partitions (Mandrake, Gentoo, Windows) avec leurs position (hda1, ...) ??? Ca sera plus facile de t'expliquer le principe "partition" et "répertoire".

Quel "bootloader" (chargeur de démarrage) utilises-tu ??? Lilo ou Grub ???

 *loic38 wrote:*   

> Edit 2 : 
> 
> j'ai une nouvelle erreur en suivant la doc quand il faut taper rc -update add hotplug default
> 
>  * ERROR:  runlevel -update does not exist; exiting..: 
> ...

 Il n'y a pas d'espace entre "rc" et "-update". C'est simplement "rc-update".   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loic38

OK merci pour l'espace  en trop  :Smile: 

Non je ne confond pas partition et repertoire, dans la doc de gentoo  il est dit de créer une partition de boot de 32 Mo qu'on monte sur /boot

Pour la liste de mes partiton je sui pas chez moi mais de tete je crois que j'ai : hdb1 avec le systeme mandrake, hdb5 qui est mon swap, hdb6 qui est la partiton home et, hdb 7 et hdb 8 que j'ai monté sur /mnt/gentoo et /mnt/gentoo/boot 

Je dois utiliser utiliser cette partiton de boot et desactiver mon MBR ?

Pour le boot loader je crois que j'ai lilo mais est ce que je doi reinstaller un bootloader pour gentoo ou je peux garder le meme?

Il ne sera pas ecrasé quan je detruirai ma partoche mandrake?

Sinon si il y en a 2 commetn savoir lequel va etre utilisé pour le boot?

----------

## yoyo

 *loic38 wrote:*   

> Pour le boot loader je crois que j'ai lilo mais est ce que je doi reinstaller un bootloader pour gentoo ou je peux garder le meme?
> 
> Il ne sera pas ecrasé quan je detruirai ma partoche mandrake?
> 
> Sinon si il y en a 2 commetn savoir lequel va etre utilisé pour le boot?

 

En effet, il sera détruit lorsque tu supprimeras ta partition Mandrake puisque son répertoire "/boot" se trouve cette même partition.

Je te conseille donc de réinstaller un bootlloader depuis ton chroot Gentoo.

Dans ce cas, il s'installera dans ta partition "/boot" (là où il y a ton noyau).

Tu n'auras qu'à recopier ton "lilo.conf", ajouter les lignes nécessaires à Gentoo (en ajustant le "root" de Gentoo) et relancer "/sbin/lilo" pour t'assurer que tu est OK.

Ton MBR actuel sera alors remplacé par celui de Gentoo et tu auras le choix des deux distribs au prochain démarrage.

----------

## loic38

OK merci beaucoup tu viens de m'eclairer sur beaucoup de choses!

Je vais essayer ca !

----------

## loic38

ncore une petite question, je dois rendre la partition /boot amorcable comme dit dans la doc ou alors ca va s'amorcer sur le mbr?

----------

## yoyo

Je ne pense pas que cela soit nécessaire, mais dans le doute, rends-la active.

----------

## loic38

Voici mon lilo.conf ca semble correct?

```

boot=/dev/hdb             # LILO installé dans le MBR

prompt                    # Permet à l'utilisateur de sélectionner une autre en$

timeout=50                # Délai de 5 (cinq) secondes avant de démarrer l'entr$

default=gentoo            # Définit l'entrée par défaut

image=/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r6

 label=gentoo

 read-only

 root=/dev/hdb3

 initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gentoo-r6

other=/dev/hdb1

 image=/boot/vmlinuz

        label="mandrake"

        root=/dev/hdb1

        initrd=/boot/initrd.img

        append="devfs=mount hdd=ide-scsi acpi=off quiet"

        vga=788

        read-only

```

J'ai cette erreur quand je tape /sbin/lilo

Fatal: First sector of /dev/hdb1 doesn't have a valid boot signatureLast edited by loic38 on Wed Feb 04, 2004 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je ne pense pas que cela soit nécessaire

 

En effet : c'est une notion qui n'est pas utilisée par linux.

De plus, il vaut mieux ne pas rendre la partition linux active, d'abord parce que linux s'en fiche royalement et ensuite parce que ça pourrait éventuellement déstabiliser un hypothétique windows qui, lui, ne supporte pas qu'il y ait une autre partition "active" que la sienne ...

----------

## yoyo

 *loic38 wrote:*   

> Voici mon lilo.conf ca semble correct?
> 
> J'ai cette erreur quand je tape /sbin/lilo
> 
> Fatal: First sector of /dev/hdb1 doesn't have a valid boot signature

 

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste lilo mais de mémoire :

Concernant la partie Gentoo :

```
image=/kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r6

 label=gentoo

 read-only

 root=/dev/hdb8

 initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gentoo-r6
```

La ligne "image=" indique où trouver le noyau par rapport à la ligne "root=".

Si tu as une partition "/boot", il suffit de l'indiquer sur la ligne "root=". Il est alors inutile de mettre "image=/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r6" puisque lilo va aller chercher le noyau dans "/boot/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r6".

Ainsi, pour Mandrake:

```
image=/boot/vmlinuz

        label="mandrake"

        root=/dev/hdb1

        initrd=/boot/initrd.img

        append="devfs=mount hdd=ide-scsi acpi=off quiet"

        vga=788

        read-only 
```

Puisque le noyau de mandrake se trouve dans le répertoire "/boot" de "/dev/hdb1" (qui est monté sur la racine "/" de Mandrake).

La ligne "other" sert à déclarer un système d'exploitation différent de linux tel que windows (rappel : lilo = LInux LOader).

EDIT : Je ne suis pas sûr d'être bien clair là ...  :Confused: 

----------

## loic38

OK merci je vais faire comme ca alors.

PAr contre dans la doc ils disent bien de taper  initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gentoo-r6

----------

## loic38

Il y a un autre probleme en faisant comme tu m'as di.

 Fatal: open /boot/vmlinuz: No such file or directory

Il ne sai pas sur quel partition du disque il faut le prendre je crois.

Et pour booter gentoo comment va til savoir sur quel partion du disque  booter vu que ca n'est pas ecri dan le fichier?

Comment faire?

----------

## loic38

Tous mes problemes de boot sont resolus 'ai reussi a booter sous gentoo et ca marceh encore sou mandrake.

Par contre je n'ai pas reussi a avoir d'interface graphique sous gentoo  pour le moment.

Quels sont les paquets a installer pour ca a part kde et xfree?

----------

## yoyo

 *loic38 wrote:*   

> PAr contre dans la doc ils disent bien de taper  initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gentoo-r6

 Oups !! Autant pour moi.

Je pense qu'ici aussi le "/boot" est inutile. Heureusement que les dev Gentoo ont utilisé une astuce pour les têtes en l'air comme moi  :Mr. Green:  : ils ont mis un lien "boot" dans "/boot" qui pointe sur "/boot"  :Mr. Green:  .

En clair, que tu fasses "/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gentoo-r6" ou "/boot/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gentoo-r6" cela revient au même ...

 *loic38 wrote:*   

> Par contre je n'ai pas reussi a avoir d'interface graphique sous gentoo pour le moment.
> 
> Quels sont les paquets a installer pour ca a part kde et xfree?

 Pour l'interface graphique, seul xfree est nécessaire (et fluxbox  :Twisted Evil:  ).

Peut-être as-tu également besoin des modules ("pilotes") pour ta carte graphique.

Ensuite, il te faut configurer X et le démarrer.

Je te conseille pour cela de lire : le Guide d'installation de Gentoo Linux 1.4 pour contrôler que tu n'as rien oublié (ajout d'utilisateur etc.) et le Guide de configuration du bureau Gentoo Linux qui traite entre autre de la configuration de X.

----------

## loic38

Pour le fichier xconfig est ce que je peut reprendre celui qui a été généré par mandrake?

le voici:

```

# File generated by XFdrake.

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    # Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (they are concatenated together)

    # By default, Mandrake 6.0 and later now use a font server independent of

    # the X server to render fonts.

    FontPath "unix/:-1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    #DontZap # disable <Crtl><Alt><BS> (server abort)

    #DontZoom # disable <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> (resolution switching)

    AllowMouseOpenFail # allows the server to start up even if the mouse doesn't work

EndSection

Section "Keyboard"

    Protocol "Standard"

    XkbModel "pc105"

    XkbLayout "fr"

    XkbCompat ""

    XkbOptions ""

EndSection

Section "Pointer"

    Protocol "IMPS/2"

    Device "/dev/psaux"

    ZAxisMapping 4 5

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "monitor1"

    VendorName "Generic"

    ModelName "1024x768 @ 70 Hz"

    HorizSync 31.5-57.0

    VertRefresh 50-70

    

    # Sony Vaio C1(X,XS,VE,VN)?

    # 1024x480 @ 85.6 Hz, 48 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1024x480"    65.00 1024 1032 1176 1344   480  488  494  563 -hsync -vsync

    

    # TV fullscreen mode or DVD fullscreen output.

    # 768x576 @ 79 Hz, 50 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "768x576"     50.00  768  832  846 1000   576  590  595  630

    

    # 768x576 @ 100 Hz, 61.6 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "768x576"     63.07  768  800  960 1024   576  578  590  616

    

    # This is a set of standard mode timings. Modes that are out of monitor spec

    # are automatically deleted by the server (provided the HorizSync and

    # VertRefresh lines are correct), so there's no immediate need to

    # delete mode timings (unless particular mode timings don't work on your

    # monitor). With these modes, the best standard mode that your monitor

    # and video card can support for a given resolution is automatically

    # used.

    

    # 640x400 @ 70 Hz, 31.5 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "640x400"     25.175 640  664  760  800   400  409  411  450

    

    # 640x480 @ 60 Hz, 31.5 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "640x480"     25.175 640  664  760  800   480  491  493  525

    

    # 800x600 @ 56 Hz, 35.15 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "800x600"     36     800  824  896 1024   600  601  603  625

    

    # 1024x768 @ 87 Hz interlaced, 35.5 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1024x768"    44.9  1024 1048 1208 1264   768  776  784  817 Interlace

    

    # 640x400 @ 85 Hz, 37.86 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "640x400"     31.5   640  672 736   832   400  401  404  445 -HSync +VSync

    

    # 640x480 @ 75 Hz, 37.50 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "640x480"    31.5   640  656  720  840   480  481  484  500 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 800x600 @ 60 Hz, 37.8 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "800x600"     40     800  840  968 1056   600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

    

    # 640x480 @ 85 Hz, 43.27 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "640x480"     36     640  696  752  832   480  481  484  509 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 1152x864 @ 89 Hz interlaced, 44 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1152x864"    65    1152 1168 1384 1480   864  865  875  985 Interlace

    

    # 800x600 @ 72 Hz, 48.0 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "800x600"     50     800  856  976 1040   600  637  643  666 +hsync +vsync

    

    # 1024x768 @ 60 Hz, 48.4 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1024x768"    65    1024 1032 1176 1344   768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

    

    # 640x480 @ 100 Hz, 53.01 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "640x480"     45.8   640  672  768  864   480  488  494  530 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 1152x864 @ 60 Hz, 53.5 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1152x864"   89.9  1152 1216 1472 1680   864  868  876  892 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 800x600 @ 85 Hz, 55.84 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "800x600"    60.75  800  864  928 1088   600  616  621  657 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 1024x768 @ 70 Hz, 56.5 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1024x768"    75    1024 1048 1184 1328   768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

    

    # 1280x1024
```

----------

## cylgalad

Bah oui, si ça marche, pourquoi s'emmerder  :Smile:  ?

----------

## loic38

ok merci! 

parceque a un moment il y a ecrit driver = svga je me demandais si gentoo reconnaissait les memes noms de driver

----------

## loic38

J'aisuivi toute sles instructions de la donc sur commetn configurer le desktop, et quand je boote sous gentoo, j'ai des problemes.

pour lancer kde je tape kdm et ca me di que seul le root peut le faire.

En root je lance kdm, et ca ne renvoie pas d'erreurmais ca ne fait rien.

Ensuite je tape startkde (je sai pas a quoi ca sert mai j'aidejà vu ca quelque part) et ya quelques lignes de commandes puis une erreur qui revient en boucle : cannot conect to xserver.

Que dois je faire?

----------

## loic38

Je viens de retenter en tapant startx.

J'ai cette erreur :

data incomplete in  /etc/X11/XF86config

device section must have driver line

fatal error : no screen found

J'ai pourtant reutilisé le ficheir xf86config que j'aisou mandrake et que je poste ci dessous , pouvez vous me dire ce q'uil manque?

```

# File generated by XFdrake.

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    # Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (they are concatenated together)

    # By default, Mandrake 6.0 and later now use a font server independent of

    # the X server to render fonts.

    FontPath "unix/:-1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    #DontZap # disable <Crtl><Alt><BS> (server abort)

    #DontZoom # disable <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> (resolution switching)

    AllowMouseOpenFail # allows the server to start up even if the mouse doesn't work

EndSection

Section "Keyboard"

    Protocol "Standard"

    XkbModel "pc105"

    XkbLayout "fr"

    XkbCompat ""

    XkbOptions ""

EndSection

Section "Pointer"

    Protocol "IMPS/2"

    Device "/dev/psaux"

    ZAxisMapping 4 5

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "monitor1"

    VendorName "Generic"

    ModelName "1024x768 @ 70 Hz"

    HorizSync 31.5-57.0

    VertRefresh 50-70

    

    # Sony Vaio C1(X,XS,VE,VN)?

    # 1024x480 @ 85.6 Hz, 48 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1024x480"    65.00 1024 1032 1176 1344   480  488  494  563 -hsync -vsync

    

    # TV fullscreen mode or DVD fullscreen output.

    # 768x576 @ 79 Hz, 50 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "768x576"     50.00  768  832  846 1000   576  590  595  630

    

    # 768x576 @ 100 Hz, 61.6 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "768x576"     63.07  768  800  960 1024   576  578  590  616

    

    # This is a set of standard mode timings. Modes that are out of monitor spec

    # are automatically deleted by the server (provided the HorizSync and

    # VertRefresh lines are correct), so there's no immediate need to

    # delete mode timings (unless particular mode timings don't work on your

    # monitor). With these modes, the best standard mode that your monitor

    # and video card can support for a given resolution is automatically

    # used.

    

    # 640x400 @ 70 Hz, 31.5 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "640x400"     25.175 640  664  760  800   400  409  411  450

    

    # 640x480 @ 60 Hz, 31.5 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "640x480"     25.175 640  664  760  800   480  491  493  525

    

    # 800x600 @ 56 Hz, 35.15 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "800x600"     36     800  824  896 1024   600  601  603  625

    

    # 1024x768 @ 87 Hz interlaced, 35.5 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1024x768"    44.9  1024 1048 1208 1264   768  776  784  817 Interlace

    

    # 640x400 @ 85 Hz, 37.86 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "640x400"     31.5   640  672 736   832   400  401  404  445 -HSync +VSync

    

    # 640x480 @ 75 Hz, 37.50 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "640x480"    31.5   640  656  720  840   480  481  484  500 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 800x600 @ 60 Hz, 37.8 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "800x600"     40     800  840  968 1056   600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

    

    # 640x480 @ 85 Hz, 43.27 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "640x480"     36     640  696  752  832   480  481  484  509 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 1152x864 @ 89 Hz interlaced, 44 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1152x864"    65    1152 1168 1384 1480   864  865  875  985 Interlace

    

    # 800x600 @ 72 Hz, 48.0 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "800x600"     50     800  856  976 1040   600  637  643  666 +hsync +vsync

    

    # 1024x768 @ 60 Hz, 48.4 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1024x768"    65    1024 1032 1176 1344   768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

    

    # 640x480 @ 100 Hz, 53.01 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "640x480"     45.8   640  672  768  864   480  488  494  530 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 1152x864 @ 60 Hz, 53.5 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1152x864"   89.9  1152 1216 1472 1680   864  868  876  892 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 800x600 @ 85 Hz, 55.84 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "800x600"    60.75  800  864  928 1088   600  616  621  657 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 1024x768 @ 70 Hz, 56.5 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1024x768"    75    1024 1048 1184 1328   768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

    

    # 1280x1024 @ 87 Hz interlaced, 51 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1280x1024"   80    1280 1296 1512 1568  1024 1025 1037 1165 Interlace

    

    # 800x600 @ 100 Hz, 64.02 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "800x600"    69.65  800  864  928 1088   600  604  610  640 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 1024x768 @ 76 Hz, 62.5 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1024x768"    85    1024 1032 1152 1360   768  784  787  823

    

    # 1152x864 @ 70 Hz, 62.4 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1152x864"   92    1152 1208 1368 1474   864  865  875  895

    

    # 1280x1024 @ 61 Hz, 64.2 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1280x1024"  110    1280 1328 1512 1712  1024 1025 1028 1054

    

    # 1400x1050 @ 60 Hz, 65.5 kHz

    ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.0 1400 1488 1640 1880   1050 1052 1064 1082 +HSync +VSync

    

    # 1024x768 @ 85 Hz, 70.24 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1024x768"   98.9  1024 1056 1216 1408   768 782 788 822 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 1152x864 @ 78 Hz, 70.8 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1152x864"   110   1152 1240 1324 1552   864  864  876  908

    

    # 1280x1024 @ 70 Hz, 74.59 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1280x1024"  126.5 1280 1312 1472 1696  1024 1032 1040 1068 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 1600x1200 @ 60Hz, 75.00 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1600x1200"  162   1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +HSync +VSync

    

    # 1152x864 @ 84 Hz, 76.0 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1152x864"   135    1152 1464 1592 1776   864  864  876  908

    

    # 1280x1024 @ 75 Hz, 79.98 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1280x1024"  135    1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +HSync +VSync

    

    # 1024x768 @ 100Hz, 80.21 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1024x768"   115.5  1024 1056 1248 1440  768  771  781  802 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 1400x1050 @ 75 Hz, 82.2 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1400x1050" 155.8   1400 1464 1784 1912  1050 1052 1064 1090 +HSync +VSync

    

    # 1600x1200 @ 70 Hz, 87.50 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1600x1200"  189    1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 1152x864 @ 100 Hz, 89.62 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1152x864"   137.65 1152 1184 1312 1536   864  866  885  902 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 1280x1024 @ 85 Hz, 91.15 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1280x1024"  157.5  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +HSync +VSync

    

    # 1600x1200 @ 75 Hz, 93.75 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1600x1200"  202.5  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +HSync +VSync

    

    # 1600x1200 @ 85 Hz, 105.77 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1600x1200"  220    1600 1616 1808 2080  1200 1204 1207 1244 +HSync +VSync

    

    # 1600x1200 @ 85 Hz, 106.3 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1600x1200" 229.5   1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +HSync +VSync

    

    # 1280x1024 @ 100 Hz, 107.16 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1280x1024"  181.75 1280 1312 1440 1696  1024 1031 1046 1072 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 1800x1440 @ 64Hz, 96.15 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1800X1440"  230    1800 1896 2088 2392 1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

    

    # 1800x1440 @ 70Hz, 104.52 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1800X1440"  250    1800 1896 2088 2392 1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

    

    # 1920x1440 @ 60 Hz, 90.0 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1920x1440"  234.0  1920 2048 2256 2600 1440 1441 1444 1500 -HSync +VSync

    

    # 1920x1440 @ 75 Hz, 112.5kHz hsync

    ModeLine "1920x1440"  297.0  1920 2064 2288 2640 1440 1441 1444 1500 -HSync +VSync

    

    # 512x384 @ 78 Hz, 31.50 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "512x384"    20.160 512  528  592  640   384  385  388  404 -HSync -VSync

    

    # 512x384 @ 85 Hz, 34.38 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "512x384"    22     512  528  592  640   384  385  388  404 -HSync -VSync

    

    # Low-res Doublescan modes

    # If your chipset does not support doublescan, you get a 'squashed'

    # resolution like 320x400.

    

    # 320x200 @ 70 Hz, 31.5 kHz hsync, 8:5 aspect ratio

    ModeLine "320x200"     12.588 320  336  384  400   200  204  205  225 Doublescan

    

    # 320x240 @ 60 Hz, 31.5 kHz hsync, 4:3 aspect ratio

    ModeLine "320x240"     12.588 320  336  384  400   240  245  246  262 Doublescan

    

    # 320x240 @ 72 Hz, 36.5 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "320x240"     15.750 320  336  384  400   240  244  246  262 Doublescan

    

    # 400x300 @ 56 Hz, 35.2 kHz hsync, 4:3 aspect ratio

    ModeLine "400x300"     18     400  416  448  512   300  301  302  312 Doublescan

    

    # 400x300 @ 60 Hz, 37.8 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "400x300"     20     400  416  480  528   300  301  303  314 Doublescan

    

    # 400x300 @ 72 Hz, 48.0 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "400x300"     25     400  424  488  520   300  319  322  333 Doublescan

    

    # 480x300 @ 56 Hz, 35.2 kHz hsync, 8:5 aspect ratio

    ModeLine "480x300"     21.656 480  496  536  616   300  301  302  312 Doublescan

    

    # 480x300 @ 60 Hz, 37.8 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "480x300"     23.890 480  496  576  632   300  301  303  314 Doublescan

    

    # 480x300 @ 63 Hz, 39.6 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "480x300"     25     480  496  576  632   300  301  303  314 Doublescan

    

    # 480x300 @ 72 Hz, 48.0 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "480x300"     29.952 480  504  584  624   300  319  322  333 Doublescan

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "device1"

    VendorName "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName "NVIDIA GeForce2 DDR (generic)"

    Chipset "GeForce DDR"

    Option "power_saver"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Driver "svga"

    Device "device1"

    Monitor "monitor1"

    DefaultColorDepth 24

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 8

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 15

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 16

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 24

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 32

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

----------

## loic38

Je viens d'editer le titre pour qu'il corresponde mieux j'espere qu'il est explicite.

----------

## yoyo

 *loic38 wrote:*   

> J'ai cette erreur :
> 
> data incomplete in  /etc/X11/XF86config
> 
> device section must have driver line
> ...

 

Le message d'erreur me semble explicite ...

Ajoute simplement la ligne Driver      "nvidia" dans ta section Device.

----------

## loic38

Ok merci le probleme  est resolu mais là j'ai un autre message d'erruer et je ne sai pas comment le resoudre : undfined device1 referenced by screnn svga.

Je ne sai pas quoi mettre, mon ecran est un vieux truc de marque inconnue.

----------

## yoyo

```
Section "Screen"

    Driver "svga"

    Device "device1"

    Monitor "monitor1"

    DefaultColorDepth 24

EndSection 
```

Essaie en remplaçant Driver "svga" par Identifier "svga".

----------

## loic38

En fait j'a tout repris a zero et j'ai refais un fichier xf86config avec l'utilitaire de gentoo.

Je n'ai donc plus de probleme a ce niveau là, mais par contre je n'ai pas reussi a installer le driver nvidia donc j'ai du mettre le driver "vga " pour ma carte graphique et des couleurs 16 bits avec une faible resolution.

Ensuite quan je tape startx les polices deviennent plus petites et plus jolies, mais j'ai une erreur qui di ca :

Using vt 8

```

(EE) VGA(0): Virtual height (0) is too small for the hardware (min 1)

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

...

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Pour installer le driver nvdia, comme je n'ai aps encore le reseau sous gentoo j'ai fai un emerge nvidai-glx depusi une  console chrootée sous mandrake, mais au moment de faire le modprobe nvidia j'ai cette erreur : 

modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.21-0.13mdk/modules.dep (No such file or directory)

Apparement il essaie de faire un modprob avec le fchier de mandrake.

Je suis désolé de vous embeter avec tout ca je suis vraiment pas doué..

----------

## yoyo

 *loic38 wrote:*   

> Pour installer le driver nvdia, comme je n'ai aps encore le reseau sous gentoo j'ai fai un emerge nvidai-glx depusi une  console chrootée sous mandrake, mais au moment de faire le modprobe nvidia j'ai cette erreur : 
> 
> modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.21-0.13mdk/modules.dep (No such file or directory)
> 
> Apparement il essaie de faire un modprob avec le fchier de mandrake.

 

En effet, c'est curieux ...

Ce que tu peux faire, c'est récupérer les sources en faisant un "emerge -f nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx" sous ta mandrake chrootée. Vérifie bien que tes fichiers sont dans "/usr/portage/distfiles".

Tu redémarres sous Gentoo puis "emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx".

Remplace ensuite "vga" par "nvidia" dans ton XF86Config et redémarre X.

Quel est ton pb de réseau sous Gentoo ??

----------

## loic38

Ok merci je vai essayer ca.

Pour l'insatnt mon probleme c'est ue je n'ai pas le driver eagle pour mon modem fast 800 usb car je n'arrive pas a le trouver depuis que tuxfamilly ne fonctionne plus

----------

## loic38

je viens de faire ce que tu m'as di et merci beaucoup ca marche j'arrive a aller sous kde en root.

Par ocntre en user normal ca deconne car il essaie d'aller dan le /home qui est aussi utilisé par mandrake et ya des problemes avec les droits d'ecriture, ca m'a meme causé des problemes avec mandrake (pour me relogger j'ai du reinstaller mandrake car il y avait aussi des problemes d'ecriture sur /home)

comment gerer ca?

----------

## yoyo

Arf, c'est assez compliqué. Tout dépend si tu souhaites de passer complètement de Mandrake ou non.

Si c'est oui, regarde du côté du man de "chown".

Si c'est non, la procédure est un peu plus complexe.

----------

## loic38

j'aimerais bien pouvoir utiliser mandrake pour l'instant.

Je peux peut etre créer uen autre partition home pour gentoo c'est ce qui e semble le plus simple

----------

## navidson

javais fait comme toi installe a partir dune mandrake (9.0) et pour essayer javais pris le fichier de config mandrake.

ca marchait pas a cause des chemins de fichiers des polices.

sinon tu peux booter sur ta gentoo et avec xf86config tu configures ca facilement du moins les options de base.

apres tu peux tinspirer du ficgier mandrake pour completer.

bon courage dans ta quete....  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## navidson

javais pas vu que pleins de gens ont repondu entre temps....  :Mad: 

----------

## loic38

Pas de probleme merci quand meme   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *loic38 wrote:*   

> j'aimerais bien pouvoir utiliser mandrake pour l'instant.
> 
> Je peux peut etre créer uen autre partition home pour gentoo c'est ce qui e semble le plus simple

 

C'est le plus simple en effet mais tu ne pourras pas accéder à tes fichiers Mandrake sous Gentoo et inversement.

Je m'étais heuté à un pb équivalent il y a quelques temps.

En fait, tes utilisateurs ont chacun un login.

Mais pour Linux, ce nom de login n'a aucune signification. Il est simplement relié à un numéro (appelé UID : user identification) et les droits des fichiers/répertoires sont associés à ce numéro.

Il en est de même pour le nom de groupe; ils sont reliés à un numéro de groupe (GID : groupe identification) et de même, les droits des fichiers/répertoires sont associés à ce numéro.

Ce qui doit se passer, c'est que ton user Gentoo n'a pas le même UID que celui de Mandrake.

Ces numéros se trouvent dans "/etc/passwd" pour l'UID et dans "/etc/group" pour le GID.

Une fois que tu as choisi quels numéros tu veux conserver (ceux de Mandrake par exemple) tu bootes sur ton autre distrib (ici Gentoo) et là, je cite anigel :

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Pour faire ça proprement en ligne de commande :
> 
>  *Quote:*   usermod -u $UID $LOGIN 
> 
> En remplaçant $UID par l'uid que tu veux donner à ton utilisateur, et $LOGIN par... son login :p

 

Je suppose que la même syntaxe s'applique à "groupmod" pour modifier les GID : groupmod -g $GID $GROUP.

Regarde également ce post.

----------

## loic38

je l'ai fait mais ca ne marche toujours pas car il n'a pas les droits sur/home , pas seulement dans les repertoires des users

----------

## yoyo

OK.

Dans ce cas, tu dois avoir les droits en lecture(r) et exécution(x) pour tous sur le répertoire home.

Typiquement chez moi :

 *Quote:*   

> drwxr-xr-x    5 root     root          144 fév  9 12:46 home

 

Vérifie que tu as bien cela.

Si ça n'est pas le cas, en root : chmod go+rx /home.

----------

## loic38

La je comprend pas j'ai créé un nouvelle partition que j'ai monté sur /home et j'ai toujpurs pas la permission sur /home donc je peux pas lancer kde en user

----------

## yoyo

up (on a posté en même temps donc je ne sais pas si tu as vu mon post précédent).  :Wink: 

----------

## loic38

Je viens de taper chmod go+rx /home mais ca n'a pas resolu le probleme.

Comment fai tu pour consulter ca : drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 144 fév 9 12:46 home ??

----------

## yoyo

```
ls -l /
```

----------

## loic38

ca donne ca:

total 1

drwx------    3 root     root          128 Feb 11 17:13 Desktop

----------

## yoyo

 *loic38 wrote:*   

> ca donne ca:
> 
> total 1
> 
> drwx------    3 root     root          128 Feb 11 17:13 Desktop

 

Où tu es là ???

Où sont les "/etc" et autre "/usr" ???

Je décompose la commande :

```
cd /

ls -l
```

Là, tu dois avoir une liste dans laquelle tu trouveras ton "/home".

----------

## loic38

Quand je regarde les permissions de /hoem aec konqueror ca me donne user : root, groupe : root

Il fau tque je mette autre chose a la place?

----------

## loic38

C'est bon j'ai donné les permissions pour tout le monde et ca marche (jel'avais dejà fai ca avait pas marché je sais pas pourquoi)

----------

